# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Did Schwarzenegger ever use GH?

## Muscle Mass

Everyone tells a different thing. Someone said to me: he Arnold only used Dianabol , Stanazolol and Primobolan . Then another person said to me: he also used Growth Hormone and even Franco Columbo did. I am confused. Is there someone here who knows what juice Arnold really took?

----------


## nickrizz

i heard the same crap over and over too, some say only dbol , and some say he used everything at the time

----------


## bluethunder

I would say no to the HGH and that goes to most others at the time frame 70's-1985. Reason being although HGH was discovered in the 20's it was not first used till 1958 in stunted children. HGH was thru dead cadavers brains where only a few drops from the pituitary could be extracted. It took thousands to make any amount. Also the stopped the procedure because of CJD desease which is like mad cows desease killing the ones who took it. It was not untill 1985 the Genentech successfully made it called Protropin. But it was a 192aa not the same as 191aa. So reasoning dictates that they (arnold) did not take it because of cost & limited availabilty. Of course the companies could of gave it to them for research purposes but I doubt it. Now following 1986 rHGH would of been more available to the bodybuilders from that point on. It is answeres the question by history..

----------


## Gear

I always hear that he loved his Dianabols and started taking them when he was quite young. No idea about the gH though.

----------


## DEVLDOG

some things are just born BIG,he was one of them...one of the most asthetically pleasing bodys ever

----------


## KGBnine

also, he (as well as all bb'ers in his era) did not have the "gh bellies" back then from growth of internal organs. It is sickening how bad today's bb'ers distended stomachs look.

----------


## bearman

Arnold starting using dianabol at 17. He did in fact use GH in his middle 30's. I have a very close friend who spoke with him after he finally came clean. I don't think it was the high frequent doses, such as Lyle Alzado took

Bearman

----------


## MMC78

> Arnold starting using dianabol at 17. He did in fact use GH in his middle 30's. I have a very close friend who spoke with him after he finally came clean. I don't think it was the high frequent doses, such as Lyle Alzado took
> 
> Bearman



COUGH, SNIFF --- that smells bad.

Pile it high bro!

----------


## 63190

No. OK, just look at the history lesson from above.

----------


## KGBnine

> COUGH, SNIFF --- that smells bad.
> 
> Pile it high bro!


I'll 2nd that.

----------


## imann

> Arnold starting using dianabol at 17. He did in fact use GH in his middle 30's. I have a very close friend who spoke with him after he finally came clean. I don't think it was the high frequent doses, such as Lyle Alzado took
> 
> Bearman


I would 3rd that...........had to pull my socks up

----------


## angelxterminator

who cares what drugs he used anyway.....
there are bigger more impressive bodybuilders IMO....even from his time!
I think dorian yates dwarfed ahhhnold by far! But i did like his physique anyway!

----------


## JoeyJuice

he used alot of anavars,test over 2 grams and dbols, he was on anadrol for almost a year also, towards the late 70's he started using ifg1

----------


## JoeyJuice

dorian yates is also an asshole keep that in mind

----------


## AustrianOAK14

no way arnie used hgh, like redbaron stated hes probably using it now as part of a fat loss anti aging agent, but imo he never used it in the 70s and yea today he wouldnt be anything but imagine if he did use hgh he would be even that much bigger

----------


## KGBnine

> who cares what drugs he used anyway.....
> there are bigger more impressive bodybuilders IMO....even from his time!
> I think dorian yates dwarfed ahhhnold by far! But i did like his physique anyway!


Sure i think just about every top pro today dwarfs arnold (especially in the leg department). But i would take arnolds physique with a small waist over these disgusting looking pro's today with their huge waistlines.

----------


## bignatt

I think its retarted when people say that Arnold used this Arnold used that the only time i have heard a word of a certain kind of steroid coming out of his mouth was in the directors cut of pumping iron he was talking about taking a couple of dianabol but it was used as an example noone knows what Arnold took

----------


## DEVLDOG

> he used alot of anavars,test over 2 grams and dbols, he was on anadrol for almost a year also, towards the late 70's he started using ifg1


igf ?? yeah ok

----------


## KGBnine

> he used alot of anavars,test over 2 grams and dbols, he was on anadrol for almost a year also, towards the late 70's he started using ifg1


  :Hmmmm:  
Some people just don't think before they speak. Who are you? Franco?Didn't think so.

----------


## Bigun

LOL how to win friends and influence people!!!!

----------


## mandyandbobby

Those huge waistlines are from there internal organs getting enlarged from all the crap they take. Big gut + small penis=no action-not for me!

----------


## G-Force

> dorian yates is also an asshole keep that in mind



why do you think he is an asshole by the way?

----------

